# DX code for "Breath Sounds"



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 4, 2008)

Can anyone help with a diagnosis code for "Breath Sounds" ? Than you all for your help !


----------



## dmaec (Aug 4, 2008)

quinnwebb, in what context?  could you specify a bit more?  is it labored?  normal? part of an exam? 
thanks!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 4, 2008)

*DX for "Breath Sounds"*

The doc is not being very specific. The patient does have COPD and GERD so I would expect there to be sounds while the patient is breathing. This is about all the info that I have. Thank you for your help.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 4, 2008)

in that case, I'd code the COPD and GERD and not worry about a dx for "breath sounds"..  
_{that's my opinion/advice on the posted matter}_


----------



## pharmon (Aug 5, 2008)

I have used 786.7 before for abnormal breath sounds.  But the doc stated what he was hearing. You can use 496 for COPD and that too would confirm any breathing problems.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2013)

we can not assign any code if doc states only ' breath sounds'.

Abhishek Rane CPC


----------

